
Modern digital data laws that balance law enforcement needs with privacy - spurlock
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2017/06/15/modern-digital-data-laws-balance-law-enforcement-needs-privacy-can-create-model-world/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTXpJeE0yTTBaakkzTmpJMyIsInQiOiJrdGcxcG9xeUhDS3M3SnJwTGg4UElZNyt1QlBKMFBoeGlHeExEK01sdVNvUlBhM3ZuSU1KbGRzVnBLZXFDOHBvR0pxYlVcL2MwcEtZODJsZnI0U1hYVGlSWVEzRjVZTkxOXC9IZHFGZ0syWlREbmZIXC80WVF4VTlYbkRZdVJFS2x3ciJ9#sm.0001x70bbc1bazfqpwm3f6poa3s2r
======
antongkwok
Is the analog law, for analog world had beenmatured or satured? We seem to
move on one level up for a so called analog law, for a digital world and/or an
analog world, else what? Hope to see how this will progress between US and
Europe.

